

30C3 Keynote with Glenn Greenwald - znq
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5622_-_en_-_saal_1_-_201312271930_-_30c3_keynote_-_glenn_greenwald_-_frank.html

======
Mithaldu
One of the very first points Greenwald makes is that encryption software is
ridiculously hard to _install_ and _use_ for even versed users, nevermind the
general populace. I didn't check the rest of the conference materials, but
i've no doubt that nobody picked up on that; even though it represents a very
hard but very worthwhile problem to pursue and solve.

~~~
znq
A piece of encryption software for mobile instant messaging that is relatively
easy to install and use is Threema
[https://threema.ch/en/](https://threema.ch/en/). It appears to be quite
popular among 30C3 attendees this year. I was also able to convince about 20
of my non-geek friends to use it instead of WhatsApp.

It doesn't support group chat on Android yet (on iOS it does), but it's under
development.

The security section on the FAQ page might be interesting to HN readers:
[https://threema.ch/en/faq.html](https://threema.ch/en/faq.html)

(I'm not affiliated with Threema)

~~~
XorNot
I'm noticing this app is not open-source in anyway.

That's game-over with the types of threats HN is concerned about these days.

Of course to some degree, the smartphone is so compromised in so many
different ways that it's basically not even worth _trying_. Your SIM card runs
code against you, the OS reports back in dozens of ways to 2-3 different
entities, app stores can't be trusted, advertisers...

~~~
znq
The app itself is not, but the crypto part is. Also see
[https://threema.ch/validation/](https://threema.ch/validation/)

------
kmfrk
It was a great keynote, for anyone wondering. I think Greenwald can be a bit
dull to listen to - probably the legal background - but he struck a nice
balance and even included some ever-so-rare self-deprecation. :)

------
WatchDog
The video has a English and German audio track, I couldn't figure out how to
get English in Firefox, but it was simple to switch with VLC.

------
Dirlewanger
No idea what this site is or what the keynote's about. A little background
please?

~~~
fit2rule
The CCC is one of the oldest hacker-oriented computer conferences in Europe.
Many wonderful things have sprung from this font of hackerdom.

Glenn Greenwald is the guy who broke the Edward Snowden/NSA story this year.
He was invited to do the keynote address at CCC, and he gave us all many
important things to think about. I strongly suggest you take the 30 minutes to
watch the keynote, and gain your own understanding of the issues he brings up
- this is vital to our future.

~~~
davidw
Why take 30 minutes to watch it when you can read it in something like 5?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6984525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6984525)

